# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Βαρέλι δίχως πάτο....

## Nefeli28

Έλλειψη. Κενό. Μείον. Έλλειμμα. 
Με όσες λέξεις κι αν το πω δεν φτάνει. 
Τίποτα δεν περιγράφει το μέγεθος που το βιώνω. 
Όσοι με γνωρίζουν δεν θα μπορούσαν ποτέ να πιστέψουν ότι νιώθω τέτοια πράγματα.
Η κοινωνική, εξωστρεφής, αισιόδοξη, όμορφη, πετυχημένη, μορφωμένη «Νεφέλη».... πως είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να νιώθει μείον;;; Τι σόι έλλειψη μπορεί να νιώθει αυτή;;;
Μήπως είμαι διχασμένη προσωπικότητα; Δυο άνθρωποι σε εναν; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται οι έξω να βλέπουν αυτά κι εγώ να βουλιάζω στην μοναξιά, την ζητιανιά ασφαλείας και αποδοχής;;;; Τι είμαι; 
Εξαιρετική θεατρίνα μήπως;
Κουραστηκα. 
Τόσες ψυχοθεραπειες, τόσα διαβάσματα, τόση προσπάθεια αυτογνωσίας....
Και κάθομαι τώρα και γράφω πίσω απο την ανωνυμία, σε ένα φόρουμ ανάμεσα σε αγνώστους που κάποτε γίνονται γνωστοί με τον τρόπο τους, γιατί στην πραγματικότητα κανεις από οσους με ξέρουν δεν θα πίστευε ότι μπορεί εγώ να νιώθω τέτοια εκμηδενιστικά πράγματα για μένα.
Κι όμως....

----------


## Nefeli28

Έχει νιώσεις κανεις αυτή την έλλειψη; Αυτή τη διαρκή επιθυμία να αναγνωριστεί και να γίνει αποδεκτός από τους γύρω του; 
Μα κάποιο τρόπο όλα αν γυρνάνε γύρω από αυτό και να έχει γίνει ένα με αυτό.
Να μην ξεχωρίσει πια ποιος είναι ο εαυτός του και ποια η εμμονή του; 
Εμμονή με το να είναι αρεστός, σημαντικός, να αγαπιέται, να είναι αποδεκτός όπως και αν είναι;
Γιατί τόση έλλειψη; Δεν μπορεί για όλα να φταίει η οικογένεια. 
Οι ψυχοτετοιοι συνέχεια σε αυτό εστιάζουν.
Εντάξει, κι οι γονείς μας ο,τι μπορούσαν εκαναν. Ειδικά οι παλαιότερες γενιές δεν ήξεραν από ψυχολογίες κλπ.
Είχαν και αυτό το «τι θα πει ο κόσμος» που έκανε σίγουρα κάποια ζημιά.
Αλλά τελικά που σταματάει η οικογένεια και που αρχιζει η αυτόνομη προσωπικότητα; 
Ή αυτά πάνε πάντα μαζί;
Κουραστηκα να ψάχνω στους ανθρώπους αυτό που θα με κάνει χαρούμενη. 
Ο ψυχολόγος φωναζει ότι πρέπει να αγαπήσω τον εαυτό μου για να βρω την ηρεμία και να μην ζητάω από εξωτερικούς παράγοντες την αναγνώριση εαυτού.
Κι όμως τόσα χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας ακόμα νιώθω ελλιπής.
Έχω σκεφτεί μήπως τελικά είμαι νάρκισσος.
Εγώ που τόσο τους πολέμησα. Που σχετιστηκα μαζί τους και υπέφερα από τις συμπεριφορές τους. 
Μήπως είμαι κι εγώ έτσι;
Αλλιώς γιατί να αποζητάς τόσο την αγαπη, τη στήριξη και την αναγνώριση;;;

----------

